# Need something cut on the lathe !



## powe (Feb 11, 2008)

Can any help too manufacture some heat sink?


----------



## modamag (Feb 11, 2008)

one! maybe! depending on the design.
I got my mill/lathe back up. Post the drawing and I might be able to make it for you.

PS: Sorry no engr service available you have to figure out your own optimum point.


----------



## powe (Feb 14, 2008)

See !

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c246/powe007/Part1.jpg


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 14, 2008)

How many do you need?


----------



## powe (Feb 14, 2008)

One first it is a prototype in aluminium.

Per-Owe


----------



## modamag (Feb 14, 2008)

Simple enough, I might be able to modify my PES2 heatsink for your need.
If Roth want to try out his new CNC I'll leave it to him. 

BTW: if you plan to fit this inside a MagD head it WILL NOT WORK! I hope you are planning on different host.


----------



## J!m (Feb 14, 2008)

I can do this as well.

Let me be sure:

You want one piece
Aluminum (which alloy?)
Do you want it anodized as well? Simple color, or hard ano?

I can tell you now that one piece will be quite expensive, even without the anodize...


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 14, 2008)

Go for it Modamag


----------



## LukeA (Feb 14, 2008)

48mm is about the largest diameter that will fit in a mag head. 

In Inventor, did you draw the profile and then revolve it? That's the way to do it with the fewest steps.


----------



## modamag (Feb 14, 2008)

LukeA is absolutely right 48mm is the max OD.
For all of my heatsinks I use 48.20mm

As for drawing it, revolving it is one way. It's easy for the designer but tough for the CAM translator. It's much easier for CAM software to translate a Extruded Boss -> Extruded Cut. If you want to make it easy for your shop think of the metal removal process, don't try to put metal back on.

Cheers!


----------



## LukeA (Feb 14, 2008)

modamag said:


> LukeA is absolutely right 48mm is the max OD.
> For all of my heatsinks I use 48.20mm
> 
> As for drawing it, revolving it is one way. It's easy for the designer but tough for the CAM translator. It's much easier for CAM software to translate a Extruded Boss -> Extruded Cut. If you want to make it easy for your shop think of the metal removal process, don't try to put metal back on.
> ...



When you say extruded boss -> extruded cut, do you mean like a subtract boolean (aka Cut in Inventor)? Like taking material out from a culinder to end up with a tube with a disk in the end?

If the CAM software takes Model History into account (sorry, all the terminology I know is Inventor :shrug, then I guess the best way to design a part would be to start out with a solid the same size as the actual blank and cut the part out of it?

I know Inventor pretty well, but I have only a little experience translating models from Inventor into CNC parts, and even then it's using some fairly poor software from Roland. Also, the mill is more for rapid prototyping in soft materials than for metalwork (a .125 deep *.250 wide pass stopped the bit in oak), and so is the software.

Sorry to threadjack.


----------



## modamag (Feb 14, 2008)

*LukeA: *Yes, stock -> cut -> cut -> cut is the easiest for them CAM feature recognition to translate. CAM typically can not can not read model history what they do is take the 3D model and attempt to recognize as many features as they can. Things such as holes are piece of cake while contour and nest cuts can poses challenges.

*powe: *I made two HS for you. One @ 5mm thick and another @ 0.070" thick. Both of which are for the MagD. Email me your address and I'll send it of to you this weekend.

As for cost, it's $0$. Just do me a favor.
a) Donate $20 to a charity of your choice. eg. CPF funds would be one.
b) If you're financially strapped like many of us these days. Just remember to past on the favor next time you have the opportunity.


----------



## J!m (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, it looks like you have a solution now maybe...

BUT, if that does not work for you (I don't see an answer as to exactly what you want to use this for) I can still make it here.

I do have a few questions that need clarification, if we are to make it:

All the needed dimensions are there, but the thread is odd. Are you sure it is not a M39X1.25? 1.25 is very, VERY close to 20TPI, and 39mm is very close to 1.533 major OD (1.5354).

Also, did you measure a threaded ID to determine that thread, or did you measure the existing mating part? The reason is, if you measured the ID, that gives the thread ROOT diameter, not the thread TIP diameter. That needs to be clarified, and the best thing is to provide the mating part, so we can verify the threads engage as they should once we make the part.

There is no thread relief. Any machinist will want a thread relief, for tool clearance. Either relieve the thread root on the OD, or relieve the face adjacent to the thread. You should specify which you prefer. It can be done as shown, but the thread depth will be poor at the adjacent face, and/or raggedly cut.

The anodizing can be done as well. Do you want the threads done too (if so, we need to allow for this)? Do you want hard or soft anodize? This is an outside service, but we can make the arrangements for you.

Alloy was never specified. We will use whatever scrap we have that is aluminum (billet, as cast material does not anodize properly).

A ball-park estimate for one piece is $125.00. Delivery could be a few days after receipt of payment. If you want 100 of these (or more) the per-part cost will drop considerably. 

This cost excludes shipping, or any additional outside services which may be required.

Simply PM me if you want to priced.

PS I would not have bothered with this particular post except that the others are mentioning a 48mm thread; however the thread (shown as 1.533 at the tip) is closer to 39mm, NOT 48mm.


----------



## powe (Feb 15, 2008)

1


----------



## powe (Feb 15, 2008)

*modamag
* 
Nice that you can cut one for me, I now that the inside diameter is not 50mm, i have to modify the heads for the heatsink to fit.

Send me PM for adress or mail me at powe(a)adsl.no

Thanks for suggestion from others for my modamag project.

Per-Owe


----------



## modamag (Feb 15, 2008)

*Jim: *The thread size 1.533"-20TPI is a MagD head thread. The minor dia is 1.511".

*powe: *I assumed that you're using a MagD so I made the OD to the correct size for you (48.20mm). My email is modamag_std[a]yahoo[d]com.


----------



## J!m (Feb 15, 2008)

Ah, OK. I was confusing the OD with the thread OD...

No problem then, it sounds like you guys have it all sorted anyway.


----------



## powe (Feb 18, 2008)

*Modamag: *Hei you get my mail?


----------



## modamag (Feb 21, 2008)

powe still waiting for your email. Send it thru the forum email function


----------



## modamag (Mar 3, 2008)

Powe, still waiting for your email. I have the parts sitting for days here on my desk.

Man this got to be one of the hardest delivery for a pro-bono case.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 3, 2008)

modamag said:


> Powe, still waiting for your email. I have the parts sitting for days here on my desk.
> 
> Man this got to be one of the hardest delivery for a pro-bono case.



Jonathan,

Maybe you should charge for your work--that way they'll definitely be in touch. :nana::devil:


----------



## frisco (Mar 3, 2008)

Hope this isn't how it looks.......

frisco


----------

